# Victory Heights...sorry!!!



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry everyone, I have looked through the posts but not all up to date, we are now debating renting in Victory Heights as opposed to AR or Meadows where we initially wanted, we would like community feel, community pools/parks etc, what are your thoughts on Victory Heights please?
Thanks in advance!x


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Tricktrack said:


> Sorry everyone, I have looked through the posts but not all up to date, we are now debating renting in Victory Heights as opposed to AR or Meadows where we initially wanted, we would like community feel, community pools/parks etc, what are your thoughts on Victory Heights please?
> Thanks in advance!x


Go on! You know you want to!! Any general feeling from anyone living there at all pretty please?!x


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We looked at it last year but there weren't any community pools at that time. I think they have a couple now, or at least they are being built. There is/was a fair bit of construction and abandoned sites nearby, plus Emirates Road is quite close.

The villas seemed to be more expensive vs. the size we could achieve in Ranches so we discounted it at the time.

Not sure about the situation now though, I guess it could have changed.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

awww sorry nobody has given you any feedback yet.

I don't live there but went a couple of weeks ago for a friends' party, is a bit far out in my personal opinion and a friend mentioned that traffic can be a quite bad at Emirates road roundabout. However the villas are huge and very beautiful, the one I visited had its private mini pool, huge back yard overseeing the golf course, bar/bbq area, and 5 bedrooms I believe. There's still some construction going on but other than that, it seems like a really nice community. I have no idea about access to schools, supermarkets, etc. The party hosts are brits and a lot of the guests who happened to be neighbours were brits as well, in case that makes any difference to you!

Sorry I can't be of much help! Hope someone gives you more feedback soon.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you both of you!
Really appreciate feedback as always!
Good to know there are some outdoor spaces and an expat community!
The house is lovely, just for me a bit open onto the golf course at the back but I'm sure I could get used to it! Cheaper than the similar ones we were looking at on AR but I guess that is a more expensive, established area.
Decisions decisions!! Thank you!x


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tricktrack said:


> Sorry everyone, I have looked through the posts but not all up to date, we are now debating renting in Victory Heights as opposed to AR or Meadows where we initially wanted, we would like community feel, community pools/parks etc, what are your thoughts on Victory Heights please?
> Thanks in advance!x


Hi,

We (hubby, me, daughter 14, Son 10) are moving over in April and also unsure of where to rent!! We're considering areas you mentioned and was wondering what you decided on??? Kids loved Victory Heights but think they were swayed as we viewed a show home there, which of course was immaculate with huge pool and garden! Are there any shops in Victory Heights?
Thanks for any input!! x


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

just sent you a PM


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for that, just to update, we ended up in ranches, the villa in victory heights we liked fell through as they wouldn't accept 2 cheques, but timing was good as where we are now came up at the same time. Very happy in ranches with a lovely community and lovely neighbours, feel like I've been here a lot more than my 5 months, in a good way!


----------



## Angp1 (Jul 15, 2013)

What community shops are nearby? Comsidering victory heights


----------



## Jazz227 (Dec 16, 2012)

HI, There is a small, temporary shop at the Hessa Street entrance to Victory Heights - with a sign next to open land beside it saying 'new retail unit coming soon' Don't think work has started on it yet - so how soon is anyone's guess! Motor City, which is 5 - 10 mins away has a large Spinneys supermarket and loads of restaurants (take away's), doctors, dentist, pharmacy etc. So most things you need are close by.


----------

